
Innovation Thinking Methods for the Modern Entrepreneur [Book] - innovthnkr
http://innovationthinking.org
======
innovthnkr
Ok, let's hit the ground running. This is a (perhaps controversial?) para from
the book. What are your thoughts on it?

"Programmers aren’t actually wanting to write complex, inaccessible code
linearly file after file, jumping through dozens of hoops and check-in systems
to get anything done. They don’t even want to be discussing on Hacker News how
_their way_ of jumping through those hoops is _the best one_. Their Original
Intent is they want to create an abstract model about the constraints and
logic and data processing that a system should implement in order to reliably
do what it’s meant to, and they want it implemented in a lowest-total-
lifecycle-cost way. And programming languages, compilers, databases, and
everything else they currently use is just the _current option_ to do that
based on how file-systems, checkin-tools, test-automation tools, deployment
tools, computer processors and memory-designs _currently work_." \- Chapter
12, Innovation Thinking Methods for the Modern Entrepreneur -
[http://amzn.to/1pMdJM9](http://amzn.to/1pMdJM9)

------
innovthnkr
Hi Hacker News.

This book is launching today. It offers a framework of thought that can help
find "step-function better" products simply and reliably. We think it'd be
great for startups or product teams.

I thought we might do something fun today. To be intellectually interesting, I
figure we could quote paragraphs from the book here throughout the day, and
see what type of conversation it sparks.

Hope you all join us in the discussion.

